# Ammo Fall of 14



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

It's sure nice seeing this stuff come,back to reality. Just saw some private party adds:

500 45 ACP Winchester white box $175
1000 45 ACP armscor $310
500 7.62x51 Winchester white box $300
1000 7.62x51 armscor $429
$11.99 per 50 Federal 9mm
And best of all

525 round bricks of Federal 22 LR $29.99!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Excellent, heck, private party sales, those look like Wal-Mart prices.


----------



## Kur0n (Sep 22, 2014)

yeah thats awesome. Just a couple weeks ago I saw 500 round 22. LR thunderbolt bricks for 23 bucks at my local sporting good store was great as I bought a brick and went out and taught a friend how to fire a rifle for the first time with it.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Sweet. Some normalcy will be nice.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've still got a few bricks of .22lr that I paid $13 for. FUBAR


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

My LGS has started removing limits from most ammo the last 2 months, including some 22LR, I can walk in any day of the week and pick some up. Used to be any they got was sold in a day. It's nice to see.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Wish I saw 22lr for that price! 525 bricks here are 95.00 when you can find them (no I am not buying them, I have enough for now..)


----------

